# V-Cube Update!



## Me Myself & Pi (Jul 13, 2009)

kastellorizo said:


> Hi ladies and gentlemen,
> 
> 
> as many questions were accumulated in other posts recently, I hope this post will answer most of them.
> ...


http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=14151

Cool!


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 13, 2009)

This is why I held off of buying v-6


----------



## jcuber (Jul 13, 2009)

Finally! I do hope they work out the 6x6 issues quickly so that the new cubes can come out. I wonder exactly what they will be doing to improve the 6x6. 

IMO, they should completely get rid of the clicking on the outer 2 layers, and simply reduce the clicking on the middle slice. That is how I modded my second 6x6, and I am very happy with it. The entire Pi mod isn't worth it, and eventually wears the cube out.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 13, 2009)

Brilliant!

I cant wait to buy an official 9x9!

EDIT: I reallie dont feel like waiting for years though... But oh well. >.<


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, according to the post, you'll probably have to wait a while


----------



## Edmund (Jul 13, 2009)

I want V-cubes to make 2-4. (Because all though those aren't the coolest there the funnest.


----------



## Dene (Jul 13, 2009)

Edmund said:


> I want V-cubes to make 2-4. (Because all though those aren't the coolest there the funnest.



Too bad. Doesn't sound like they intend to produce them. (Or at least not anytime in the near (10 year) future).


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey guys, I was planning on making a video about this on the weekend, but then I thought twice. Would letting YouTube know that better 6x6's are coming out delay the time they would come out? Because people may decide to wait on them, instead of buying them now.

You do you all think?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 16, 2009)

Come on they should atleast make a 2x2x2 and a 4x4x4 because after I used the V5 I simply cannot believe that the 5x5x5 could turn like that.


----------



## V-te (Jul 16, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Hey guys, I was planning on making a video about this on the weekend, but then I thought twice. Would letting YouTube know that better 6x6's are coming out delay the time they would come out? Because people may decide to wait on them, instead of buying them now.
> 
> You do you all think?



Well I think you should wait. People would not want to buy at all and if that happens there will be 2 options

#1. V-cubes would be forced to lower the price of the V6 or
#2. We will never get the V6b


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 16, 2009)

I cant wait to get the V6b and smash the **** out of my V6 with a sledgehammer


----------



## royzabeast (Jul 16, 2009)

The reason we're probably not going to get the 2-4's soon was talked about int hat twistypuzzles thread




kastellorizo said:


> The reason why there are still no smaller V-Cubes is because of some design trademark overlap that
> manufacturers need to challenge. It might be true that the patent is expired, but the design trademarks
> can go on forever as long as they are renewed. This is a very big topic, so if you want to know more,
> please study the legal parts of all kinds of trademarks, and you will see what I mean.
> ...




http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=14151


----------



## mark3 (Jul 16, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> I cant wait to get the V6b and smash the **** out of my V6 with a sledgehammer



The V6b will be no better than the regular V6 unless they change the molds as they say.

Also, the reason I think they wouldn't make V2-V4 is purely for profit reason.


----------



## retr0 (Jul 16, 2009)

I linked you to this in one of your videos  Comment's been deleted now, but whatever. Lol.

I can't wait for the 9x9 more than anything else. I've PiModded my V-6, so I don't need the 6b (But it'd be funny if they just made more V-6s and PiModded every single one of them lol.).
I'm not too fussed about the V8 either, as long as it's more like the 6b than the 6. Don't think I could bear to PiMod-mod (Modify the Pimod) the V-8!!
I love V-cubes. I'd love to know that the ''not very cubic'' puzzle will be. Maybe a V-minx or a V-ramid?


----------



## Cheese_Board (Jul 16, 2009)

The 6b will use the exact same mechanism as the regular 6x6, unless they make changes to the 6x6 internal mechanism. The only difference is that the 6b will be pillowed.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> The 6b will use the exact same mechanism as the regular 6x6, unless they make changes to the 6x6 internal mechanism. The only difference is that the 6b will be pillowed.



Thank you! Everyone assumes that the 6b will be a new amazing cube.

I also think the V4 would suck.


----------



## Cheese_Board (Jul 17, 2009)

With the Pi mod, a V4 would probably be a very good cube. Otherwise, it would probably be terrible.


----------



## Swoncen (Jul 17, 2009)

V-te said:


> Well I think you should wait. People would not want to buy at all and if that happens there will be 2 options
> 
> #1. V-cubes would be forced to lower the price of the V6 or
> #2. We will never get the V6b



"not very cubic" - This is an indicator for me that they're going to produce the V6b very soon although they say they do it in the order like 8,9,10,11. Let's hope =)


----------



## jcuber (Jul 17, 2009)

OK lets get something striaght. The pi mod isn't nessecarily the best mod. Most people here seem to be under that impression. In fact, the fastest (Dan Cohen) uses a different mod, where he does the Frank mod and then shaves down the smallest inner pieces enough to where there is little clicking, but the mech is still in alignment.

I use this as well.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 17, 2009)

jcuber said:


> OK lets get something striaght. The pi mod isn't nessecarily the best mod. Most people here seem to be under that impression. In fact, the fastest (Dan Cohen) uses a different mod, where he does the Frank mod and then shaves down the smallest inner pieces enough to where there is little clicking, but the mech is still in alignment.
> 
> I use this as well.



I attempted the pi mod, but my pins never stayed in. Luckily I didn't sand down all of the smaller internals all the way, so there's still something to keep it in alignment for the 5-6 turns that I do on that slice.


----------



## jcuber (Jul 17, 2009)

I used the full pimod on my first 6x6, but it got too loose. I am not sure whether this was an effect of the mod or simply the fact that it was a black cube, which tend to loosen more quickly. I am very satisfied with my white one modded in the way I mentioned above.


@Dan: What kind of glue did you use? I used regular superglue and it worked fine (apart from nearly gluing fingers together).


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 17, 2009)

I've done the pinmods with Elmer's super glue, Loctite super glue, and Gorilla super glue. Only the Elmers actually kept the pins in place (on my first mod). I somehow lost that bottle though, so I can't use it anymore.


----------



## jcuber (Jul 17, 2009)

Use Super Glue brand super glue (walmart, craft stores). Works perfectly.


----------



## LNZ (Jul 17, 2009)

I am really happy that the V-Cube 6 will be improved. I had already heard of all the problems with it and passed it up to buy a V-Cube 7 instead. I might actually buy an improved V-Cube 6 as it is the only sized cube I currently do not have.

I would really like V-Cubes to lower the cost of the V-Cube 5. If they did this, I would buy one and so would so many others on a limited budget. And at this time, alot of people are on a limited budget. currently you can buy two ES 5x5's for the cost of one V-Cube 5.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm sure the V-Cube company won't release a V-4 until they fix all the 6x6 issues.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Jul 18, 2009)

V-te said:


> Me Myself & Pi said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I was planning on making a video about this on the weekend, but then I thought twice. Would letting YouTube know that better 6x6's are coming out delay the time they would come out? Because people may decide to wait on them, instead of buying them now.
> ...



Well, I got one answer. Anyone else wanna let me know what you thin?


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 18, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Well, I got one answer. Anyone else wanna let me know what you thin?



Wait it out. I probably won't buy an improved V6, but I think it's best that they get them out as soon as possible. If everyone waits, then they won't ever be released.



kastellorizo said:


> And there is no doubt that the mechanism forthe smaller V-Cubes (2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4) is exceptional.



Ahh! Why do they have to do this to us!!


----------



## V-te (Jul 18, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> Me Myself & Pi said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I got one answer. Anyone else wanna let me know what you thin?
> ...



That's what I said.....


----------



## Matt Valenzuela (Jul 18, 2009)

although I love my V-Cube collection(even my v6), I can't wait for the newer ones to come out. I wish that they would make the 2-4 sooner though - I personally think that those are going to be some of the best on the market.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'll go ahead & won't mention anything on my YouTube account.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 18, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I've done the pinmods with Elmer's super glue, Loctite super glue, and Gorilla super glue. Only the Elmers actually kept the pins in place (on my first mod). I somehow lost that bottle though, so I can't use it anymore.



Hmm, interesting, I have had a lot of luck with Loctite. It works perfectly for me.

The first set of pins is never permanent though. From what I have found the first set will always fall out within a week, so I just put in a second set, and it works perfectly.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 18, 2009)

epxoy? 
I used that...I've never had trouble with pins coming out


----------

